# TCR advanced frame construction



## woogie11 (Jul 16, 2006)

I was wondering if anybody knew if the TCR advanced, specifically the 06 model, is created using a unibody lay up design? By unibody I mean the way in which the tubes are put together, such as how the Cannondale Synapse SL or S-works Tarmac are created. Somebody told me they are but, I have found no info or discussion on it beyond the fact that it a jointless monocoque design. Just wondering for the sake of. Thanks. Peace. Out.


----------



## j.king (Mar 23, 2005)

*As far as I know....*

The main triangle is one piece and the seatstays/chainstays are another piece, the two get plugged together by wrapping carbon over the top of the joints.

This might have been changed with the '07 Advance, but I'm not sure...


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

What is construction difference from tcr composite. Different modulus or wrappings?


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

The standard TCRs use T-700 fibres and the Advanced used T800/1000. As far as how different these fibres are........anyone??


----------



## paba (Dec 30, 2004)

*frame construction*

07 tcr advance is has T800 carbon, which Giant says is military grade carbon. Giant mention that they need aproval from the the military to use this carbon. The carbon is actually produced by Toray Indistries. Its the same carbon that they are using for the new Boeing planes. 

Anyway the only reason why I kind of know this info is becuase I recently purchased a 07 TCR Advance frame set. I like it so for, I've only owned it for a week. The BB is very large. It makes my outboard BB look very small, when it use to look very large on my steel frame. Nice bike and good value!!!


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

what is a good price for advanced frameset?


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Giant handling*



paba said:


> 07 tcr advance is has T800 carbon, which Giant says is military grade carbon. Giant mention that they need aproval from the the military to use this carbon. The carbon is actually produced by Toray Indistries. Its the same carbon that they are using for the new Boeing planes.
> 
> Anyway the only reason why I kind of know this info is becuase I recently purchased a 07 TCR Advance frame set. I like it so for, I've only owned it for a week. The BB is very large. It makes my outboard BB look very small, when it use to look very large on my steel frame. Nice bike and good value!!!


I heard the handling is like a race car. Is this true?


----------



## paba (Dec 30, 2004)

I got the frame set for 1900 for my LBS. I was orginally going for the 07 tcr composite, it was basically the 06 tcr advance. List for the 07 advance was 2800, so it wasn't such a bad deal. Plus I didn't like the colors on the 07 tcr composite.

The bike is nice. Stiffer than my Colnago MXL, but as comfortable. Quick on the turns...but that's probably from the shorter wheel base.


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

Last year I bought my 05TCR Advance frameset (new) for about $1600.


----------

